# A different way to setup a break-a-way danforth (fluke) anchor.



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

When I first setup my fluke anchor to break-a-way several years ago, I set it up like a lot do using a piece of stainless cable attached to one of the anchor's crowns. Then, I got to thinking; if the anchor landed on the side with the cable, the crown on this side would be ineffective.

So, looking at the anchor, this is how I rigged it. I've been using this setup now for the past few years, and it has worked really well. I haven't even had any issues with the plastic cable ties breaking unintentionally.

I made sure enough slack was in the chain when attached to the shank to allow the shank to swing through its full travel; just enough slack was placed at the crown for the shank to pivot, but no more then that. The chain does not hang up either between flukes when the shank pivots. Lastly, with the chain running the length of the shank, this added additional weight to the anchor.

The anchor is a Danforth Standard S600. All hardware is stainless, and the nut is a nylon locknut.


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice, Wish I had this set up when I was trying to anchor up on some coral heads/live bottom. My wreck anchor wouldn't hold up on it. Nice pics and set up.
LTMGUY


----------

